# Funcionamiento de auriculares con autoestereo



## aquienbuscabas (Jun 11, 2012)

Hola buenas tardes...
Le agregue una entrada auxiliar al estereo de mi auto que funciona de 10 al usarlo con un mp3 o cualquier dispositivo de audio (se conecta por la ficha de auriculares de 4 polos pero solo 3 polos estan conectados -masa, salida derecha, salida izquierda de parlante-) pero al momento de conectar mi celular (que originalmente su conector de auricular es de 4 polos) tengo el problema que mi celular no lo detecta como auricular. El estereo reproduce la musica de mi celular pero el celular no desactiva su parlante interno entonces tengo las 2 cosas sonando.
Cabe aclarar que el auricular de mi celular ademas de los parlantes tiene microfono y un boton de control de llamadas.

Como puedo hacer para que al conectar ésta ficha el celular detecte como si se hubiera conectado el auricular? 

Gracias.


----------



## capitanp (Jun 11, 2012)

Quisas bajando la impedancia de entrada, prueba intercalando dos resistencias de 22Ω en masa y R, masa y L

saludos


----------



## CCB (Jun 11, 2012)

Hola buen dia, que bien por tener la cortesía de saludar, pasando al tema aunque no se exactamente cómo es el funcionamiento de la salida de audifonos de un celular presumo que de los cuatro pin's que tiene dos han de cerrarse al conectar los audifonos, éstos dos pines al cerrarse seguramente activan un "rele", por asi decirlo, que conmuta de (x) salida, caso del parlante a  salida, caso audifonos, desactivando, cortando la salida al parlante, esto lo presumo poniéndole algo de lógica al asunto, porque de otra forma no veo cómo se desactiva el parlante del celular.


----------



## capitanp (Jun 11, 2012)

caucanito dijo:


> Hola buen dia, que bien por tener la cortesía de saludar, pasando al tema aunque no se exactamente cómo es el funcionamiento de la salida de audifonos de un celular presumo que de los cuatro pin's que tiene dos han de cerrarse al conectar los audifonos, éstos dos pines al cerrarse seguramente activan un "rele", por asi decirlo, que conmuta de (x) salida, caso del parlante a  salida, caso audifonos, desactivando, cortando la salida al parlante, esto lo presumo poniéndole algo de lógica al asunto, porque de otra forma no veo cómo se desactiva el parlante del celular.




Que lógica complicada tenés ...


----------



## aquienbuscabas (Jun 12, 2012)

Hola, desarmando mis auriculares aprendi que entre 2 pines como bien dijo @caucanito,  hay una resistencia de 1.3k Ohm asi que se la agregué a mi conector y  probando con solo parlantes anda, pero ahora cuando lo conecto al estéreo del auto sigo en la misma.
A la entrada del estéreo tengo una resistencia de 500k que es lo que me  parece lógico una resistencia tendiendo a "infinito" . Pero ésto es un  problema para mi ya que ahora es como si no tuviera parlantes por lo que  el celular no detecta el conector y no des-habilita el parlante del  mismo.
Intenté ponerle una R de diferentes valores entre masa y la salida de  audio, se habilita el auricular pero el sonido no llega al estereo
cómo puedo hacer para bajarle la R al estereo?
Gracias


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Jun 12, 2012)

Hola aquienbuscabas, tu utilizas un plug. de 3 o 4 polos?. Si es el 1ro. puede que el propio telefono movil no lo detecta y por lo tanto no te transfiere audio al exterior.


----------



## CCB (Jun 12, 2012)

Por que ponerle a la entrada una resistencia tan alta de 500k, ni que se le fuera a conectar un mega amplificador con la voz de Dios, jejej... con una de 10k es suficiente y eso que la salida de un celular es muy baja y con 500k no oirías nada, y mejor utiliza el mismo cable de tus audífonos conectándolo desde el celular hasta la entrada de amplificador por que la clave está en el mismo audífono que al conectarse cierra, como si fuere una resistencia, un circuito que inactiva el parlante, ejemplo tenemos cuatro pines (a)(b)(c)(d) digamos que (a) es GND (b) es salida audio (c) es entrada micrófono (d) es datos al introducir el "jack" de audifonos estilo usb, no se como le llamarán, (a)&(b) se unen por medio del audífono como si fuesen un jumper de baja resistencia lo que hace que el GND (a) pase al (b) al ahora el (b) ser polarizado por el (a) envía una señal a algún conmutador interno que abre los contactos del parlante desactivándolo, ésto en pocas palabras es que (a)&(b) deben unirse por una R de bajo valor para que asi se desactive el parlante, lo malo es que si la R es de bajo valor bloqueará la salida del audio a un 98% , ahí lo que yo haría sería probar con diferentes valores de R

Postdata: "espero encuentre la manera, hay que ensayar y ver cómo es el funcionamiento de los cosas, hay que ingeniárselas, ser recursivos, saludos, hasta dentro de 3 meses."


----------



## aquienbuscabas (Jun 12, 2012)

Gracias a todos por su respuesta...

1) Aclaro unas cosas que dijeron los 500k son propios ya del estereo de mi coche.
2) El conector que hice anda de 10 con un parlante de 8 ohm, es decir que enchufo la ficha en el celular y se  pone en modo audifonos y desactiva  el parlante. Asi que supongo que no es ese el problema.

Lo que supongo que es el problema es que necesita una resistencia de menos de 50k  para que pase de modo normal a modo auriculares al momento de conectarle los mismos (ésto lo se por diversas pruebas que hice). Y cómo el estereo tiene una R tan grande de entrada es cómo si "no tuviera nada conectado el celular".

¿ Hay alguna forma de poner una especie de aislacion estilo un  opto-acoplador o un transformador) para hacer que de un lado tenga menos de 50k y del otro tenga otra resistencia para que las dos plataformas  funcionen correctamente ?
Para simplificar todo supongamos que es mono es decir solo tengo un cable de masa y otro de audio, les adjunte, para que se entienda mejor, un esquema de lo que trato de hacer.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 12, 2012)

Poné una resistencia de 10 Ohms como carga y luego otra de 10 k en serie .


----------



## aquienbuscabas (Jun 12, 2012)

dosmetros dijo:


> poné una resistencia de 10 ohms como carga y luego otra de 10 k en serie .



esto dices que haga?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 12, 2012)

Noooooooooooo , al revés , con los 10 ohms cargás a tu teléfono


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Jun 12, 2012)

Amigo, dudo que funcione de esa manera ya que al existir tan abismal diferencia de impedancias. El nivel de transferencia sera bajo.
Deberas usar una etapa intermedia activa, como por ejem. un preamplificador.


----------

